# Abspann mit Outtakes



## abbi (1. September 2004)

Hi,
ich beschäftige mich noch nicht sehr  lange mit Videoschnitt. Aber immerhin hab ich schon ein kleines Filmchen zusammengebastelt. Aber jetzt habe ich ein Problem beim Abspann. Ihr kennt den "Effekt" sicher aus mehreren Kinofilmen. Also: Ich möchte, dass am linken Bildrand ein kleines Videofenster mit Outtakes und am rechen Bildrand eine ganz normale Laufscrift von unten nach oben mit dem ganzen Team und so kommt (wie bei Traumschiff Surprise). Könnt ihr mir erklären, wie ich das mit Premiere (oder wenns damitmit nicht geht mit welchen Programmen) hinbekomm?

Greetz,
abbi


----------



## Joh (1. September 2004)

Für den PiP Effekt (Bild-in-Bild) kannst du Keyframes benutzen (Bewegung/Position/Skalieren)
Für die Laufschrift einfach nen Titel erstellen mit Rollen Effekt.


----------



## abbi (1. September 2004)

Erstmal Danke für den Tipp, aber kannst du mir dafür ein Tutorial geben? Weil irgendwie versteh ich nciht so ganz, wie das gehen soll. Weil ich beschäfitige mich noch nicht so lange mit Premiere!


----------



## Joh (1. September 2004)

PiP findest du hier! 
Beim Titel schaust du am Besten mal in die Hilfe oder ins Handbuch.


----------



## abbi (1. September 2004)

OK, Danke. Hast mir sehr viel weitergeholfen!


----------



## abbi (3. September 2004)

Ich habe noch eine Frage: Ich habe einen Titel erstellt, der ins Bild "kricht". Wie kann ich einstellen, dass der Titel sobald er an der richtigen Position im Bild ist stehen bleibt und nicht "weiterkricht"?


----------



## Joh (3. September 2004)

Rollen/Kriechen-Optionen (im Titeleditor)


----------



## abbi (3. September 2004)

Jo, da hab ich auch schon n bisschen rumgespielt, aber was muss ich da einstellen? Weil bis jetzt hat das irengwie nie so richtig geklappt.


----------



## Joh (3. September 2004)

Bitte schau in die Hilfe oder ins Handbuch!


----------



## abbi (3. September 2004)

Im Handbuch steht aber nicht, wie man macht, dass der Text einfach an einer Stelle stehen bleibt. Oder habe ich das überlesen?


----------

